
Ask HN: How do I get involved with HARC? - throwaway4harc
I&#x27;ve always been interested in computing as a medium and the idea that computers change the way we think. When I see the kinds of projects that come out of HARC, I think: this is the most important kind of work that I could be doing — exploring how we can deepen our understanding of the world through technology.<p>But I&#x27;m just not sure how to get started doing that. I&#x27;m a software engineer who has started a company in the near past. I have a breadth of experience (technical, product, management) from starting a company, but I&#x27;ve never done the kind of research that is done at HARC.<p>How do I become involved with HARC or work like it? 
Should I start looking at HCI grad programs, which seem like the HARC&#x27;s academic counterpart? 
Are there other companies or opportunities for someone who is interested in this kind of work?
======
david927
I don't think there's a way to become involved with HARC directly,
unfortunately, but it's really not important to work with them.

An analogous question for music would be something like a musician asking how
to work with the Velvet Underground because they want to innovate musically.
The answer is right in front of you: start researching. You don't need a
degree; you don't need a company. Just look at the pain points, explore
previous research, try to find some insight (was something not tried or
missed?) and develop it. Just because you haven't done anything like it before
doesn't hurt you and could, in fact, let you bring a fresh viewpoint in.

------
mtmail
Is HARC the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_Advanced_Research_Cent...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_Advanced_Research_Center)
?

~~~
david927
No, it's this: [http://harc.ycr.org](http://harc.ycr.org)

